# This Is Me. How do I get myself out there?



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All

I'm new to this forum. I have been training for many years but have only really been taking it ultra serious at the start of the year. I have always been in some sort of shape, but i thought i would challenge myself and see how far I could go.

This is me at the end of a religious training program a week ago (No cheating, steroids etc) It has been crazy hard but I feel I have reached my goal. I would like to try and promote myself and get into the industry and maybe get into competitions but I really do not know where to start! Any Help and feedback on the photos is appreciated!!!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Im guessing. based on your physique, you'd want to do men's physique shows? I know UKBFF and WFBB (i think thats what they're called) do them. You could just google mens physique comps in the UK though.

Not to sure what you mean by 'the industry' though.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice one Cheers, I have been looking at UKBFF, seems a bit advanced for a first timer. Trying to find local competitions to start, but that's proving pretty hard!

As for industry, I mean as in Magazines, working for a brand etc. Its just hard to know where to start.


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lookin well buddy, that must have took some dedicated training well done. You must be one of these lucky sods with good genetics lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Im guessing. based on your physique, you'd want to do men's physique shows? I know UKBFF and WFBB (i think thats what they're called) do them. You could just google mens physique comps in the UK though.
> 
> Not to sure what you mean by 'the industry' though.


Maybe he means gay 4 pay


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hahahaha How did you Guess!?!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

I think u will have to prove what u worth mate first before anyone will give u any credit and access to "industry". It is many lads out there who look better than u (no offense) and dont have an access.

Step on stage, win something, show that u can keep that look for some time and u r dedicated and maybe with time something will come.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers Mate, It was extreme dedicate and my Mrs bared the brunt of it!! (Eat Sleep Gym repeat)

Managed to get my diet spot on which was the key in guessing, but that was crazy hard work and a killer mentally! Just had a week blow out in Ibiza, So its back on the training train from now.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

UKBFF has a new beginners show in November.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

gradziol said:


> I think u will have to prove what u worth mate first before anyone will give u any credit and access to "industry". It is many lads out there who look better than u (no offense) and dont have an access.
> 
> Step on stage, win something, show that u can keep that look for some time and u r dedicated and maybe with time something will come.


Yep i have no doubt there are thousands of people in much better shape then me. But to get to that next stage I guess I have to compete and see where and how I need to keep improving. Just need to keep pushing myself and see what happens.

Is there not a list online anywhere of upcoming events etc?


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> UKBFF has a new beginners show in November.


Ahhhhh ok nice one Cheers! Gives me a few months to prepare also!


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

But anyway, good job matey, u look awesome and just keep pushing urself, if u dedicated and love what u do just commit to it. Life is to short to be average :thumb:


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

There are a few youtubers who i'm pretty sure are competing in the November beginner thing, and your conditioning is MUCH better than theirs.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

nice thick back..







oh well, maybe one day!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Instagram...Twitter and Facebook your way to exactly what you want....easy.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

gradziol said:


> But anyway, good job matey, u look awesome and just keep pushing urself, if u dedicated and love what u do just commit to it. Life is to short to be average :thumb:


So True! Loving that motto. Cheers mate!


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> There are a few youtubers who i'm pretty sure are competing in the November beginner thing, and your conditioning is MUCH better than theirs.


Cool, Cheers for the heads up! I shall have a little look.

I know I have a lot to improve on, Shoulders is my main aim and Ab definition/symmetry.

No harm in going for it and getting some feedback at least.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

For starters... get a proper hair cut. 

Great physique though


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> For starters... get a proper hair cut.
> 
> Great physique though


Ahahahahahaha!!!!! So fair!!!! But Afraid I'm not one of those people that do my hair to go to the gym.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> For starters... get a proper hair cut.
> 
> Great physique though


The iced gem haircut is all the rage now!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How many years have you been training?


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> The iced gem haircut is all the rage now!
> View attachment 151939


I was more going for the Troll Doll Look!!


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> How many years have you been training?


A long time. 9/10 years. But the intensity has been up and down like a yoyo


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bit weird a natty would be asking for an anavar source :rolleye:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/36823-anavar-50mg-pro-chem-labs-post4089754.html#post4089754


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

busted lol


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Bit weird a natty would be asking for an anavar source :rolleye:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/36823-anavar-50mg-pro-chem-labs-post4089754.html#post4089754


Yep I did, but never could get hold of any, I couldn't find a reliable source and was told to stay away from it anyway as the gains were minimal.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You need to give brands etc a reason to use you.

Who would they rather promote their product/mag etc?

"Parris" the guy off ukm

Or "Parris" the ukbbf champion etc etc etc


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

robdobbie said:


> Bit weird a natty would be asking for an anavar source :rolleye:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/36823-anavar-50mg-pro-chem-labs-post4089754.html#post4089754


hahhahahahahah!!!! BOOOM.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

gear or no gear, natty or not - impressive, do your legs hold the same quality and condition as the upper?

First things first would get yourself on a few stages and maybe have a few discussions with some well known coaches as to where they see your potentials and weaknesses.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Bit weird a natty would be asking for an anavar source :rolleye:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/36823-anavar-50mg-pro-chem-labs-post4089754.html#post4089754


Yep this is true, I did enquire about these back at the start of last year. When I had no knowledge of what I was asking. But could never get hold of any and couldn't find any reliable source. I was also told to stay away from them as the results were minimal. So I did.

Also why would I be asking about entering comps where the use of these would be banned?

I trained clean and very hard and ate religiously to get where I am now and I'm pretty proud of the results.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

For Some reason my posts are not replying to you Robdobbie So i'll do it separately...

Yep this is true, I did enquire about these back at the start of last year. When I had no knowledge of what I was asking. But could never get hold of any and couldn't find any reliable source. I was also told to stay away from them as the results were minimal. So I did.

Also why would I be asking about entering comps where the use of these would be banned?

I trained clean and very hard and ate religiously to get where I am now and I'm pretty proud of the results.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> gear or no gear, natty or not - impressive, do your legs hold the same quality and condition as the upper?
> 
> First things first would get yourself on a few stages and maybe have a few discussions with some well known coaches as to where they see your potentials and weaknesses.


My quads and hamstrings are not too bad but my calves suffer. I find it very hard to get any sort of gains on my calves. I am sure i was born without any!!!

I train legs twice a week, but still they do not gain as much as my top half. I am going to change things up a bit and hit my legs with high intensity. See what happens.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

parris666 said:


> My quads and hamstrings are not too bad but my calves suffer. I find it very hard to get any sort of gains on my calves. I am sure i was born without any!!!
> 
> I train legs twice a week, but still they do not gain as much as my top half. I am going to change things up a bit and hit my legs with high intensity. See what happens.


I think this a common problem with calves, not much you can do other then work with the cards you've been dealt


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

parris666 said:


> My quads and hamstrings are not too bad but my calves suffer. I find it very hard to get any sort of gains on my calves. I am sure i was born without any!!!
> 
> I train legs twice a week, but still they do not gain as much as my top half. I am going to change things up a bit and hit my legs with high intensity. See what happens.


Whats your training like?

Rep ranges, sets etc. Compounds, isolations


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

JuggernautJake said:


> I think this a common problem with calves, not much you can do other then work with the cards you've been dealt


i have also always struggled with calves, train them twice a week and i drop 2 x 100 rep sets in at the end, this over the last 4 months or so has seen a small degree in growth. trouble is i walk out the gym looking liked i poo'd myself............again!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like someone got off the subby  am pretty sure you got hold of that var didn't you pal? don't worry admitting to use on this forum, won't shatter any future prospects (Not that I think) of your chances of getting into ''The industry.''


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

parris666 said:


> For Some reason my posts are not replying to you Robdobbie So i'll do it separately...
> 
> Yep this is true, I did enquire about these back at the start of last year. When I had no knowledge of what I was asking. But could never get hold of any and couldn't find any reliable source. I was also told to stay away from them as the results were minimal. So I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Natty or not, who really knows...

But you are in very good shape mate! keep it up!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

CobraKai said:


> Dat natural bacne


This was my first thought when I opened the thread this morning.

Either way your in top shape mate. Claiming you're natty is all part of it as well mate..


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

k3z said:


> Whats your training like?
> 
> Rep ranges, sets etc. Compounds, isolations


Just finished a session on legs down the gym now.

Seated Calve raises, 100kgs 10 reps x 4 sets (45 second break between)

Seated squats, 120kgs 8-10 reps x 4 sets (45 second break between)

Seated Leg extensions, 85kgs - 8-10 reps x 4 sets - super setted with standing calve raises holding 20kgs plate in each hand. (60 second break between super set)

Free bar Front squats - 10 reps super set into lunges x 4 sets (60 second break between super set)

Then I will do normal standing squats, more calves and hamstrings on Saturday.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Natty or not, who really knows...
> 
> But you are in very good shape mate! keep it up!


Cheers Mate! I know in my mind the truth so its all good.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

smash a show is the obvious one to get started properly.

smash social media. Possibly sell something, bodybuilding vests have a good mark up.

offer online personal training, possibly aimed at nattys if you genuinely are

make a website/youtube channel, track your progress but you'll have to 'think outside the box' and do something different and hope you get lucky, you look great but theres a 1000 other guys in your position.


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> smash a show is the obvious one to get started properly.
> 
> smash social media. Possibly sell something, bodybuilding vests have a good mark up.
> 
> ...


Nice Thanks a lot for that! Yep your right there are 1000's out there and I've got to work hard at getting myself noticed.

I will 100% will start a YouTube page and start hammering the social media. Some really good points there Cheers!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

parris666 said:


> Cheers Mate! I know in my mind the truth so its all good.


What's your weight and height mate?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

I might have something you could do in a couple of months, if you sort yourself out with a decent social media account/youtube channel. I can't promise anything but you should do that anyway. As I said theres a lot like you but not many openly post saying they want to make something out of it so fair play to you


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

PaulB said:


> What's your weight and height mate?


Weight Around 75kgs

Height 5.10


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

This reading was taken back in April


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I know **** all about competitions but i can recommend a good set of clippers :lol:

Good work mate


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know **** all about competitions but i can recommend a good set of clippers :lol:
> 
> Good work mate


Hahaha cheers!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Might be abit far fetched but couldn't you go the way of doing diet plans and personal training bootcamps and get into supplementation and suppliers through that avenue?


----------



## parris666 (Apr 17, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Might be abit far fetched but couldn't you go the way of doing diet plans and personal training bitmaps and get into supplementation and suppliers through that avenue?


Good Idea. Worth a go, got nothing to lose!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

parris666 said:


> Good Idea. Worth a go, got nothing to lose!


I'm unsure on what certs and qualifications you need though so it might be a long term project but maybe worth a think.

Edit: meant bootcamps damn autocorrect!


----------

